# Lost too soon



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It's hard to believe it's been almost six years since I joined. Shana was a pup then. I lost her a couple of months ago to cancer, way too young! I've been a lurker, reading often, but it was hard to write about losing her. Shana wasn't the easiest GSD to live with but I loved her and she loved me. She had a low threshold and a high defense drive so was very reactive to things that she shouldn't have been reacting too. But she taught me so much. She loved me and my children and was great with the little dogs as well as the cats, both ours and the feral ones that would pass through. She was funny and amusing and had a way of cocking her head to look at us as if asking a question. We miss her. :crying:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So terribly sorry to hear of your loss. Cancer is a terrible thing. May Shana RIP, run free little girl!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Deb. They live on in our hearts.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Too young!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Shana. There is something especially cruel about losing them young. I've lost two before the age of five; one to hemangio and the other to brain cancer. Both were devastating losses and felt so very unfair.

I hope when you are able, you will post some pictures of your beloved Shsna.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I don't know why, but it seems like the more difficult a dog is, the closer you become to them, at least for me. It's hard to explain, but as a teacher I know the kids I remember being the closest to and remember the most are the children that had major problems, usually behavior problems. Since I taught special ed, I have had a lot of behavior problems to work with and through over the years. I've had the perfect heart dog, a collie that did obedience, herding and therapy work with. Shana had so many behavioral issues and yet she was a heart dog as well. It was a joy to train one, a necessity to train the other, but the end result was the same, a close knit bond.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost her, especially so young.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

six years is too soon, but to be honest...12 years is too soon. They get their paw prints all over our hearts don't they. (((hugs)))


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your young girl Shana


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious girl. RIP Shana.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Shana. My thoughts are w/ you. Take care
Maggi


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

